# New reel line guide hangs



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So as software fishing season approaches, I decided to load line on 2 brand new Caiman Tica KT100's I bought for trolling. I've heard nothing but exceptional reviews of them and they indeed look snazzy.

Reel #1 I loaded up with #8 Triline XT, it went without a hitch. All line distributed evenly, line guide worked smoothly left and right. Drag is really nice.

Reel #2, the line guide hangs intermitantly on the left side during its back and forth cycle. This is causing line to be unevenly distributed on the left side and when it builds too steep it slips off causing a rats nest. Anyone familiar with reels enough to suggest any tuning I can do to adjust this? Or am I going to have to send it back to the factory for a replacement? Its a shame this brand new reel exhibits this behavior, I was looking forward to breaking it in tomorrow.


-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Look at the underside of the line guide brace (the rod that connects the sides of the reel together). Normally they are carved out with teeth in them. Look and see if the teeth are formed correctly and that there is nothing in them. If they look fine, then look at the actual line guide itself. Check and see if there are any nicks in the hole that the line goes through. If that doesn't work, then see if you can remove the line guide mechanism itself. Check the teeth in it to make sure they are all formed well and that there is nothing in them. 

I bet you've got a metal shaving in one of those teeth.

I got some Avet reels a couple years ago and love them. They don't do level wind models though.


----------

